# Jackson is ALL Tongue on this HOT day



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

You know it's hot outside when Jackson's tongue is out in almost every picture.

I wasn't really planning on taking any pictures today, but my little sister just got home (they were on vacation for the weekend) and wanted me to play with her outside and I was about to die (can't stand humidity) and so was Jackson, LOL. 

But he posed for me for a bit. He had off leash privileges for the most part because it was so hot I knew he wasn't going anywhere.

I AM THE KING OF THE WORLD... err, at least this stump.



























I swear, Jackson is in amazing shape and even when his hair grows out a _little_ bit (not completely shaved), he looks chubby to me here. *shrugs* He's not, I swear, haha!


















EVIL face. He's up to something.


















My happy boy. <3









Nawww, there's my handsome man.









more....


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

I wish I knew I was going to start snapping away.. would have put on his nice collar and taken off his 'swimming-get-dirty' collar LOL.




































Anndddd the little sis.









Goofy girl.









The serious.









The end.


----------



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

Great pis of the pooch and the little girl is beautiful.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Awww they are both precious!


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

they are both adorable!!


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Great pictures!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Great pictures of Jackson, and your little sister looks adorable!


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

So stinking cute!


----------



## DandD (Jan 4, 2012)

Jackson is a very handsome little guy, and you can tell that he is in amazing shape!!! I can't say as I have ever actually seen a little dog in as good a shape as Jackson. Great job Brit!!!

Little sis is a cutie-pie too :smile:


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

He really is the king of that stump! He is adorable and in great shape. And he has a very pretty sister too! :biggrin:


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Aww so cute. And his sister is too. They get along well?


----------

